# Does my betta have some crowntail in him, or is it finrot?



## iLovededYou (Jun 20, 2011)

I am pretty sure he is just a mutt, but I'd like to get some extra opinions
I bought him just like this about a week ago, and they have stayed the same since then (no progressive loss of fins)


----------



## Jessabell (Aug 16, 2010)

Tough one! I'd have to say that he has some crown tail in him, because I had a fish with fin rot once and it seems like your fishy is fine  But that's just my personal opinion lol.


----------



## iLovededYou (Jun 20, 2011)

Jessabell said:


> Tough one! I'd have to say that he has some crown tail in him, because I had a fish with fin rot once and it seems like your fishy is fine  But that's just my personal opinion lol.


thank you! i'm glad to know someone else believes he's okay!


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

He's actually really cool looking


----------



## masshiimarro (Apr 16, 2011)

if he isnt acting off, then i wouldnt suspect too much. i have a plakat that has fins with slight spikes at the end of it. i think at some point in his ancestry hes had a CT grandma or grandpa lol, and hes a healthy chap whos a champion bubble nester. 
you have a really pretty fish. mutts are always unique!


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

Looks like you got yourself a lovely Double tail with some CT in him. The dorsal fin is a dead give away. XD It looks just like my Akira's.


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

Maybe he's a DT combtail. I thing those have shorter spikes than crowntails, or are the the same?


----------



## iLovededYou (Jun 20, 2011)

Thank you so much to everyone!

He does act normally, and is very active and responsive, so I'm sure he just has a little bit of CT in his bloodline.

Thanks again!


----------



## iLovededYou (Jun 20, 2011)

I'm worried that he might actually have fin rot now! I just spent a few days at my grandma's house, and his fin tips look a bit flimsier.


----------



## iLovededYou (Jun 20, 2011)

sorry the last images were so tiny.


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

He's so cool looking!


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

That is no crowntail, dt. That is a lyretail betta


----------



## iLovededYou (Jun 20, 2011)

Don't lyres not have the double tail, though? is it a mutt?


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

Yes but dts have more of a round split to the body and dont have that big of a space, lyretails are very split, very divided like the splits lol.


----------



## iLovededYou (Jun 20, 2011)

ohh, thank you!
I've never really known much about lyretails.
Do you think I should still use a precautionary antibacterial remedy, though?


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

From what i can see theres no sign of fin rot, if he is eating well and active i wouldnt worry, just keep up with your water changes, should be fine!


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

I've never heard if lyre tails! Learn something new everyday...


----------



## iLovededYou (Jun 20, 2011)

He's definitely active, but I think he's really more paranoid than lively.
I was only gone for a couple days, and I had my dad feed him while I was gone.
But could it be that he doesn't recognize me? I don't know what would cause such a change in behavior. He used to seem happy to see me, but now he seems more scared and aggressive. Even when he eats, he chomps instead of bites now, if you get what I mean.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Yes you have yourself a very pretty lyre tail male


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

Yup a lyretail google it youll c 

Hmmm how long have you had him? Some bettas take awhile to get used to their new environment and get freaked out by sudden movements, one of my bettas go all crazy on me when i even put my finger up to the glass lol


----------



## iLovededYou (Jun 20, 2011)

I've had him for a little over a week. The first week I had him, he was perfectly calm and happy. When I changed his water, though, and had him in a cup, he totally freaked out and lost some of his color, but once he was back in the tank he was fine and back to his calm, friendly, self. When I left on Monday, he was fine. I came back today and he was all jumpy and his fins look weaker ):


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

iLovededYou said:


> I've had him for a little over a week. The first week I had him, he was perfectly calm and happy. When I changed his water, though, and had him in a cup, he totally freaked out and lost some of his color, but once he was back in the tank he was fine and back to his calm, friendly, self. When I left on Monday, he was fine. I came back today and he was all jumpy and his fins look weaker ):



Well he lost colour because he sounds like he is stressed out. Do you have a heater in the tank?


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

*More Eaborate Explanation Than My Last Post.*

Yes you have yourself a very pretty lyretail male betta.
Doubletail and lyretails are very different tail types but same at the same time.
For example if you look at the betta in my avatar, you could see that he is a real double tail. as for the fish in the below picture, he is a lyretail. The lyretail's caudal fins are a lot more spreaded than the doubletails.
You can easily see the difference in the two. The male in my avatar looks like his caudal can fit in a flower as the one in the picture above does not.


----------



## iLovededYou (Jun 20, 2011)

I'm pretty sure it was just temporarily being in the tiny cup that stressed him out.
I do have a heater, that is preset to 78 degrees.


----------



## iLovededYou (Jun 20, 2011)

bettalover2033 said:


> Yes you have yourself a very pretty lyretail male betta.
> Doubletail and lyretails are very different tail types but same at the same time.
> For example if you look at the betta in my avatar, you could see that he is a real double tail. as for the fish in the below picture, he is a lyretail. The lyretail's caudal fins are a lot more spreaded than the doubletails.
> You can easily see the difference in the two. The male in my avatar looks like his caudal can fit in a flower as the one in the picture above does not.


THANK YOU. that makes so much sense to me, now. I couldn't find any good pictures of lyretails by googling them.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Your welcome.


----------



## Loryen (Feb 16, 2011)

Hmmm... maybe he does have a little. I reccomend just adding some aqua salt to his tank, and that should take care of it. Don't worry, doesn't look to serious!


----------



## iLovededYou (Jun 20, 2011)

alright, thank you!


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

Put him in a QT container and float it in the tank. 1 tsp per 1G. Use only for 14 days max.


----------



## iLovededYou (Jun 20, 2011)

I just added some aquarium salt to his tank, and am doing frequent water changes. I think he's getting better!

He definitely seems happier

Just to be sure, I should be adding the same concentration of aqua salt to the new water I put in during percentage water changes, correct?


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

Yes, but make sure you only use it for 14 days max. Prolonged use of AQ salt is bad, leads to kidney failure, etc.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Neil D said:


> Yes, but make sure you only use it for 14 days max. Prolonged use of AQ salt is bad, leads to kidney failure, etc.



Really? I didnt know that.


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

Yup.


----------

